# Fish fillet



## EvelinneC (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all,

When you cook at home which do you place emphasis on ? 

Can anybody tell me if dory, sutchi and sole refer to the same fish? It is usually sold in fillet form.


Thank you.

Evelinne


----------



## ironchef (Jun 10, 2006)

EvelinneC said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> Can anybody tell me if dory, sutchi and sole refer to the same fish? It is usually sold in fillet form.
> 
> ...


 
They are three different types of fish. Sole is a flatfish but there are many types of fish that are classified, labeled, and marketed as sole.

Dory is another type of fish, but there are also many different fish that are considered, labeled, and marketed as dories. 

Sutchi is a type of catfish which again, is a different type of fish altogether.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 11, 2006)

Btw, here is what I found about "sutchi"... I don't think they are exactly the same with sole.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jun 11, 2006)

*I moved the poll discussion!*

Folks, I created a separated thread for the poll, as there are two totally different discussion going on in one thread.  (the poll and the Q about Sutchi).  I moved the poll and related discussion on the "Today's menu talk" section for the people who would like to discuss this topic!!


----------

